# Arizona Silhouette Group buy?



## jheater (Jan 20, 2009)

In light of the fact that a CUSA group buy was recently conducted, is there any chance an Arizona Silhouette group buy is on the horizon?  Good day all!..


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 20, 2009)

I would be in for some kits on that as well.  I don't know how often these are done though jheater, so it may not be for a while, if ever.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 20, 2009)

jheater,
I would be interested in some kits from AS also, but *would their stabilized blanks also be discounted* thru the group buy?


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 21, 2009)

I too would be interested in some kits.


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 21, 2009)

Just put in a fairly large order to AS...but am always looking for a deal.  I am in for some kits.


----------



## outfitter (Jan 21, 2009)

Throw my hat in the ring, I'd be interested!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 21, 2009)

Add me to the list.


----------



## hebertjo (Jan 21, 2009)

I need some AS kits as well.


----------



## diamundgem (Jan 21, 2009)

Mee too, need some click sierra's    from AS


----------



## massman (Jan 21, 2009)

I am ready to place an order with AS...soon I hope


----------



## foamcapt40 (Jan 21, 2009)

I could use a few kits as well.


----------



## pentex (Jan 21, 2009)

I would be interested.


----------



## chriselle (Jan 21, 2009)

As long as the organizer would ship overseas I'd certainly be in.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Arizona group buy*

I would be willing to participate too.  Darrell Esner


----------



## wolftat (Jan 22, 2009)

If you all can wait until mid Feb. I will run one, but I can't start until them.


----------



## igran7 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am interested in participating, I could use some kits.  No problem on the timeline as well.


----------



## dennisg (Jan 22, 2009)

I would be interested in participating as well. dennis


----------



## Lulanrt (Jan 22, 2009)

I could use a few kits as well.
Travis


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> jheater,
> I would be interested in some kits from AS also, but *would their stabilized blanks also be discounted* thru the group buy?


 I know for a fact Bill won't discount his stabilized woods. For a corporate order a few months ago I had to get 75 Clear BEB stabilized blanks and I called Bill asking about a quantity discount, and he rather frankly told me "I don't give discounts on those and if you don't like it you can go buy it from someone else". I was a little taken aback as I've only had good experiences with AS, but after reading posts on here about Bill he apparently is a very busy man and hates to spend time on the phone. That's all good and well. I still ended up ordering the blanks from him and will continue to do so as long as he's doing it. But I wouldn't count on discounts unless they're posted on the site. Yeah, and try not to call him!


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Brian.  I have also had the pleasure of talking to him on the phone, and he seemed very hurried/rushed.  I felt as though I was bothering HIM, when it was something wrong with MY order lol.  But, after reading what I have read, apparently it is just how he is.  No harm, no foul.  I will continue to get things from him.

Wolftat - I can wait, and appreciate the offer


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Brian,
That would make sense, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask since I am going to be buying several stabilized blanks shortly. I have purchased from AS, and received great service.

As to the kit group buy, I would still be interested, and am in no hurry so mid-February would be fine

Thanks all!

Gregory of NotGonnaBugBillBIfICanAvoidIt  Forest


----------



## wolftat (Jan 22, 2009)

Some people are just not phone people, he seems to be one. Every experience I have ever had with Bill has been a good one and I have never had a problem with his demeanor. I will start the group buy on 2/16/09 and will have an order form ready for that date, unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking forward to it Neil.


----------



## livertrans (Jan 22, 2009)

Last time we had a group order from AS Bill threw in freebees for everyone. It was last year and I cant remember who did the buy. And I dont think any of his blanks were discounted  in the buy.


----------



## eazis1 (Jan 22, 2009)

be interested in shaving brushes and the stoppers


----------



## rb765 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have been wanting to try some of the kits and crushed minerals too.  Let me know when this starts up.  Thanks Neil


----------



## PapaTim (Jan 23, 2009)

Mid February sounds good to me. Count me in.


----------



## livertrans (Jan 23, 2009)

eazis1 said:


> be interested in shaving brushes and the stoppers



I purchased some shaving brushes and thought I should use one and see how well they would hold up. After 4 months the hairs started falling out. So I tried another and same problem.  Just my experence.....


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 23, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Some people are just not phone people, he seems to be one. Every experience I have ever had with Bill has been a good one and I have never had a problem with his demeanor. I will start the group buy on 2/16/09 and will have an order form ready for that date, unless someone beats me to it.


 Thanks in advance for doing this. I think I might have to hop on that bandwagon!


----------



## me2cyclops (Jan 24, 2009)

count me in


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jan 24, 2009)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

livertrans said:


> Last time we had a group order from AS Bill threw in freebees for everyone. It was last year and I cant remember who did the buy. And I dont think any of his blanks were discounted  in the buy.



I have had half a dozen of his BEB blanks and have yet to pay for one. :glasses-cool:

I may be in for some stuff though, as I'm realizing that I am running out of certain things.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 24, 2009)

How soon is this going to happen?  I need a number of kits.  But I'm not sure how long I can put it off.

Marc


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2009)

I just  oreded from Bill a few days ago and every time I have he is so efficient. I had the order in 3 days. I do not think that man sleeps. Everything is clearly marked and in seperste bags. Got to love that service. I will place another order with him if this gets off the ground for sure.


----------



## PostalBob (Jan 25, 2009)

*AS Bulk Buy*

Love to get in on a buy. Need a few more kits. LOL


----------



## wolftat (Jan 25, 2009)

marcruby said:


> How soon is this going to happen? I need a number of kits. But I'm not sure how long I can put it off.
> 
> Marc


 I will post a new thread on 2/16/09 and will keep it open for 1 week or 1,000,000 kits, whichever comes first.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 25, 2009)

whoah don't think you'll reach a million kits in a week :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll play, I like bills service, just hate trying to navigate his site.


----------



## skywizzard (Jan 26, 2009)

I would be in.  Agree with Ken, Bill's service rocks but his site could use some improvement  .


----------



## panini (Jan 27, 2009)

Count me in..


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 27, 2009)

At the beginning of this thread, I asked if stabilized blanks would be discounted in this group buy. As expected, the general consensus was that they are typically not discounted. So, I went ahead and ordered some from Bill through his website (I agree, it could use some reorganization). 
Yesterday, I received the 21 stabilized blanks that I had ordered, plus two freebies!!!! An extra stab BEB and a stabilized afzelia in bronze hue.

SWEET!:biggrin:

I am still in for some more of the kits in the group buy!

Gregory of SomeVendorsJustPlainGetIt  Forest


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Jan 27, 2009)

Neil,

Count me in on the AS group buy.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just let me know, Im in as well. If you could possibly let me know before the first, that would be great. I get my VA Comp check then.



wolftat said:


> If you all can wait until mid Feb. I will run one, but I can't start until them.


----------



## kruger (Jan 31, 2009)

Count me in on the AS group buy.

norbert


----------



## pentex (Jan 31, 2009)

I would like to be part of this. Thanks


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Jan 31, 2009)

Neil, thanks for offering to run a group buy.  There seems to be a lot of interest.  I'll be in and it's likely a guy I work with will also want to participate.

Tony


----------



## Druid (Jan 31, 2009)

Count me in

Jim


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jan 31, 2009)

Why heck-fire, you betcha! Count me in, too. I give that crotchty old grump some money!!!  Just kiddin' Bill, I know you're not old!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Feb 6, 2009)

ScribbleSticks said:


> Why heck-fire, you betcha! Count me in, too. I give that crotchty old grump some money!!!  Just kiddin' Bill, I know you're not old!!!:biggrin::biggrin:



And I betcha can see Russia from you porch  by golly ya betcha eh. :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this buy getting close to happening??? I have to start getting my list together.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 14, 2009)

It's the middle of the month, is we gonna rock an roll, I actually have a few dollars to spend, and need some kits, (along with several new bodily oriffices) [size=-3] but I can hide the kits from my wife[/size]


----------



## rb765 (Feb 14, 2009)

"(along with several new bodily oriffices)  but I can hide the kits from my wife."

sorry, but that sounds like TMI.


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 15, 2009)

I 'm in for a buy from Bill


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 15, 2009)

How about closed end mandrel's..will he discount those?


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Feb 15, 2009)

That is what I am wanting as well.  A closed-end mandrel that is, and some Barons.


----------



## Lulanrt (Feb 15, 2009)

When does this start???
Travis


----------



## wolftat (Feb 16, 2009)

There will be a new thread started Tuesday morning with a list of what is offered. I just got back from a business trip and didn't have a chance to do the spreadsheet yet. Looks like I have a clear day today to do what I can with it.


----------

